# BMW X5 35d - ton of issues from Bmw Diesel engine



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm going to run the car again to see if it will reduce the power once it I'll run the codes again to see what comes up


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

DPF cleaning or change ASAP, they only suppose to last a few years.... 
Now too much city SHORT trips will do no favours for the DPF as it needs to REGENERATE every couple of weeks or sooner by means of a trip at least 20 minutes long preferably at constant speeds.

Also how your turbo's? Any wastgate whistle? Cold drive offs will absolutely destroy the turbo's and letting them cool off at the end of a long trip or spirited drive is also necessary.
Make sure that you have the pipeline feeding oil to the turbines changed because they tend to get clogged.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

How are the power and MPGs since the CBU cleaning?? All back where it should be or still down in power?? I'm trying to figure out if the low power was due to an actual problem somewhere or simply the result of a bad case of CBU. Could be a number of things. Once CBU gets far enough along to cause the engine to run poorly, the engine makes soot which accelerates CBU, which makes the engine run more poorly and make MORE soot, which further accelerates the rate of CBU, etc. It's a vicious cycle once it gets far enough along. Eventually it gets to the point where the engine just barely runs.

Good luck.


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/engine/1107dp-dpf-the-time-bomb-under-your-diesel/ this is what I found out they are expensive to replace I'm planning to clean that change the urea tank on this car is mostly highway very long trips and a heavy foot after I cleaned everything out on the egr and the manifold x5 had much more responsive acceleration


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out if the urea is effecting the system


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

Rpms are steady


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

This was done when the x5 was running


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

https://youtu.be/myMRhSQqT9w. I found this video around at 7 min into the video he explains the car reduces power if low on def fluid


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

does that code reader work for **BMW specific** codes?


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

This what comes up on codes


----------



## Sfed2b42 (Apr 24, 2016)

Some more codes


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like it need a NOx sensor and DEF tank temp sensor. Hopefully it doesn't require replacing the DEF tank to replace the temp sensor.

Good luck.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Sfed2b42 said:


> The more I am reading about this new diesel system the more I hate it.. I feel like I got screwed they told me it will outlast any gas car it will run more then 300k miles


It certainly will, unless you neglect it. Minimal maintenance should get you hundreds of thousands of miles out of it.


----------



## jlaricos (Aug 31, 2017)

*2013 EGR REPLACED 2 times*

Bought my 2013 x5d with the intent of keeping it for 200k. I only have 38k and have replaced the EGR valve pipe twice. I am out of warranty and want to know if anyone has deleted theirs or any positive fixes to keep the soot down. Frustrated with city driving as the main problem. 
Thank you


----------



## Joe Napoli (Jun 2, 2017)

Has any 535d owners experienced white speck deposits on the dash and wood trim in front compartment of the car? I had with my 535d I had to clean every few days with Pledge furniture cleaner. Dealer techs could never find it or indicate anything was wrong. Could this be some sort soot that turns white from the DEF? Used to drive me crazy. Never had this on any other BMW or any car in general.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

In what condition are your cabin air filters, intake and recirculation, and the AUC?


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Joe Napoli said:


> Has any 535d owners experienced white speck deposits on the dash and wood trim in front compartment of the car? I had with my 535d I had to clean every few days with Pledge furniture cleaner. Dealer techs could never find it or indicate anything was wrong. Could this be some sort soot that turns white from the DEF? Used to drive me crazy. Never had this on any other BMW or any car in general.


Coolant specks can also dry white, and much more likely to be coming through your vents. Would be a telltale sweet smell associated with it.
This time of year there is a lot of matter in the air from fall season that looks more yellow than white to me. obviously this will vary greatly by location


----------



## Joe Napoli (Jun 2, 2017)

*White Specks*

Had the problems from day 2 of taking possession of car till the time I returned it 42 months later. How does coolant get converted to specs and then get into the ventilation? Speck were always white never yellow, independent of the time of year or season.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Joe Napoli said:


> Had the problems from day 2 of taking possession of car till the time I returned it 42 months later. How does coolant get converted to specs and then get into the ventilation? Speck were always white never yellow, independent of the time of year or season.


Coolant leak from the heater core, it happens to all makes of car. Coolant leaks out into the cabin air handling system, dries out by evaporation, leaves behind white "stuff" that flakes off and blows into the interior of the car. No reason whatever that the specks should be any particular color, just happens that BMW coolant would dry to white. Some other vehicle brand the color could be purple. Or pink. Or green.

I'm going to guess that the previous owner developed a tiny coolant leak, and by the time he sold it to you, some amount of white stuff had accumulated so that it blew in on you from day one.

The repair involves replacing the heater core and cleaning out the air handling system.


----------



## vlad50 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a 2011 X5 diesel. After noticing white smoke from exhaust, I replaced both turbos,EGR,DPF,sensors. Now is not smoking but engine come in limping mode after 5-10 minutes of driving. BMW dealer can not fix it. Any idea ?Car has 96k miles


----------



## phamnghi98275 (Jul 1, 2021)

I made a huge mistake to trust "car rating on internet". I bought 2012 bmw-x5-35d for my wife, during last 9 years...I've been suffered with it.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine has been great! 106,000+ miles.


----------



## mwmoore1981 (11 mo ago)

phamnghi98275 said:


> I made a huge mistake to trust "car rating on internet". I bought 2012 bmw-x5-35d for my wife, during last 9 years...I've been suffered with it.


 The e70 35d’s n57 motor is bullet proof. It’s Achilles heel is the emissions control systems that are installed to make it compliant with California’s emissions laws (and therefore able to be sold in all 50 states). If you live in an area that does not require emissions testing and want to keep it for a long time, you could make the self-interested choice of obtaining an SCR, DPF, and EGR delete package. It will clear up many of the issues and release the reins on the beast of a motor under your hood. This option also requires an ECU tune due to the fact that you end up eliminating about 14 different sensors and 4 or 5 vacuum actuated valves… 
If you’re unable to pursue this option or uncomfortable with it, there are some items you should get taken care of: 

1st, check the coolant temperature. Sounds like a weird place to start, but if the thermostat is old, it fails to the open position and prevents your engine from getting to operating temperature. Heat is how this engine reduces all the soot captured by the Diesel Particulate Filter into ash (lower volume substance). If you don’t have a software suite that enables you to see the engine coolant temp, PM me and I’d be happy to show you how to access the secret menu that reads coolant temp. I would also recommend getting an ODBII vehicle systems monitor… PM if you need some ideas.

2nd, check to see if your glow plugs are getting weak. This is the next thing to go if your thermostat is weak. There should be codes that pop for this. If you have an OBDII code reader from any auto parts store, it will be able to read these out. Replace ALL the glow plugs and the glow plug control module as well.

3rd, as painful as this sounds, get the oil service completed at your BMW dealership. It is more expensive than a gas vehicle because they also replace your AdBlue (BMW version of DEF). If this is not refilled properly and/or as the level in the tanks (there are two, one in the middle of the vehicle and one in the front bumper) goes down, you can get messages counting down the miles until the engine will not start. So have them do it or buy the special tool that enables you to do it on your own (I would not recommend using over-the-counter DEF either, unless you want to replace your SCR, pre and post cat NOx sensors, and the Urea spray nozzle).

4th, get the vacuum lines replaced. This is a good step in general regardless whether you have emissions issues or not. There are an ungodly number of vacuum lines on this vehicle used to control the waste gate, twin turbo sequencing, the flow of exhaust through the upper and lower EGR coolers, flow of exhaust through and bypass of the DPF, engine idle/pressure/boost reference, and a bunch of other stuff. Doing this will smooth out the turbo lag, reduce the hard hit of power that tends to happen once the turbos do spool, and increase your MPGs.

5th, get the intake manifold and intake ports cleaned. If you haven’t done this in the last 30k miles or so, you probably have up .25-.5 inches of carbon lining the entire intake from the EGR valve aft of the throttle all the way back to the intake valves. This restricts air flow, kills MPG, can lead to an inability to properly read boost pressure (and subsequent boost pressure error codes - valid or not) and swirl flap scheduling issues. I don’t advocate for swirl flap removal on a 2011-2013 as it harms low RPM engine response, power and efficiency, but others will vehemently disagree. If you have a 2009 or 2010, the swirl falls are held in place with screws that tend to get weak and get sucked into the engine (😱). Either delete the swirl flaps or replace the entire intake manifold regularly (there is a way to delete the swirl flaps while keeping the sensor in place causing the ECU to think it is scheduling the swirl flaps while nothing is attached to the actuator arm).

6th, replace the crank position sensor if it has more than 100k miles on it. As this sensor gets old, the signal strength it puts out to the ECU regarding engine timing degrades leading to poor efficiency, low power, and, in cases where it is really weak, low power mode/engine shutdowns after the engine warms up. This is another general thing regardless whether you have emissions issues or not. 

7th, get the transmission fluid, seals, and transmission pan replaced. The six speed transmission on the 09-12 X5s is also bulletproof, provided you don’t listen to BMW’s tune of “lifetime transmission fluid”. They plan for the car to last a “lifetime” of 100k miles. ZF, who made the transmission, recommends fluid, seal, and filter replacement at approx. 70-75k miles. The transmission oil filter is integral to the transmission oil pan so it requires a new pan. There are 5 or so sleeve-type seals that should also be replaced at the same time to ensure silky smooth shifts as long as you want to keep the vehicle. DO NOT use anything other than the ZF formulated transmission fluid they specify for this transmission (the eight speed fluid in the 2013’s is different) unless you want to burn up the clutches and buy a new transmission

Finally, get the valve cover gasket replaced. This is a general thing too. They develop oil leaks over time and with 37-45psi of boost going into the motor, you can imagine what happens when
you have leaky gaskets…

BMWs are fantastic and the X5d is a peach to drive, but owning one requires a premium cost to keep it running the way it should. That’s the choice we made when we bought one. But seriously, look at getting the DPF, SCR, and EGR deleted with a good quality tune. You’ll never look back once you do.


----------



## Cconner (12 mo ago)

Sfed2b42 said:


> I use regular diesel I change the diesel filter about it 30k miles ago


Primrose 5007 is the answer! 2oz every fill up and all your problems will go away.

Cetane is 2 diesel what Octane is to unleaded!

I would use it or sell it to hundreds of customers if it didn’t work and it is the reason why I bought a dsl!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Cconner said:


> Primrose 5007 is the answer! 2oz every fill up and all your problems will go away.
> 
> Cetane is 2 diesel what Octane is to unleaded!
> 
> I would use it or sell it to hundreds of customers if it didn’t work and it is the reason why I bought a dsl!


Snake oil

Primrose 5007 ingredients
contains known hazardous materials.
HAZARDOUS INGREDIENTS: CAS # WT % HAZARD CLASSIFICATION
Severely Hydrotreated Light Mineral Oil
64742-46-7
50 – 60%
NOT CLASSFIED (*NOTE - <3% DMSO)
2-Ethylhexyl Nitrate
27247-96-7
20 – 30%
ACUTE TOX CAT 4 (ORAL, DERMAL, INHAL), AQUATIC CHRONIC CAT 2
Petroleum Additives Containing
Mixture
15 – 25%
Heavy Aromatic Solvent
Naphthalene
64742-94-5
91-20-3
<20%
<3%
ASP TOX CAT 1
ACUTE TOX CAT 4 (ORAL), CARC CAT 2, AQUATIC ACUTE CAT 1,
AQUATIC CHRONIC CAT 1
1,2,4-Trimethyl Benzene
95-63-6
<3%
FLAM LIQ CAT 3, SKIN IRRIT CAT 2, EYE IRRIT CAT 2A, ACUTE TOX CAT 4 (INHAL), STOT SE CAT 3 (RESP IRRIT), AQUATIC CHRONIC CAT 2
Each of the other components present are les


----------



## Cconner (12 mo ago)

Doug Huffman said:


> Snake oil
> 
> Primrose 5007 ingredients
> contains known hazardous materials.
> ...


I hear ya, we’ll you continue using whatever you use and I will continue using what works and has been used for over 100 years.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I use no additives as BMW recommends. 

I use no patent preparations unless that’s the only way that I can get the effective ingredient.


----------



## Cconner (12 mo ago)

Doug Huffman said:


> I use no additives as BMW recommends.
> 
> I use no patent preparations unless that’s the only way that I can get the effective ingredient.


Good for you, BMW also recommends you use their STEALERSHIPS as well, so good luck with that!

Since diesel fuel in this country is 3rd world by set up of Lobbyists & Congress, listen to BMW on what you should do when it comes to US Diesel Fuel.


----------



## Cconner (12 mo ago)

Cconner said:


> Good for you, BMW also recommends you use their STEALERSHIPS as well, so good luck with that!
> 
> Since diesel fuel in this country is 3rd world by set up of Lobbyists & Congress, listen to BMW on what you should do when it comes to US Diesel Fuel.


By the way, since you think you know everything, did you know that Europe adds a Cetane Booster to all DSL Fuel before it is released to the Filling Stations. BMW tells you not to use an additive because there is already one in the fuel in the EU. There is no such additive in US Diesel because they make more money selling your parts than they do selling you an engine. But don’t add anything, just repair & replace dsl engine parts because BMW said so.
BMW makes the best Dsl engine in the world, I believe that and I always will but they can’t control the quality of the fuel in that engine, only you can.

Primrose 5007 & Primrose 480M will make it run for a long time!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Cconner said:


> Good for you, BMW also recommends you use their STEALERSHIPS as well, so good luck with that!
> 
> Since diesel fuel in this country is 3rd world by set up of Lobbyists & Congress, listen to BMW on what you should do when it comes to US Diesel Fuel.


I use only authorized BMW Service Centers, here at home Bergstrom Enterprise BMW in Appleton,Wisconsin, or at our vacation spot Ocala BMW, Ocala, Florida, or on the road Fields BMW, NOrthfield, Illinois, or Rheinbold BMW in Indianapolis, or Hilton Head Bluffton BMW in Bluffton, South Carolina.

And I am overall pleased with them, but then I can afford to use and maintain my BMW.


----------



## Cconner (12 mo ago)

Doug Huffman said:


> I use only authorized BMW Service Centers, here at home Bergstrom Enterprise BMW in Appleton,Wisconsin, or at our vacation spot Ocala BMW, Ocala, Florida, or on the road Fields BMW, NOrthfield, Illinois, or Rheinbold BMW in Indianapolis, or Hilton Head Bluffton BMW in Bluffton, South Carolina.
> 
> And I am overall pleased with them, but then I can afford to use and maintain my BMW.


Good for you Doug!!


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Cconner said:


> Good for you Doug!!


And you sound like a sales person for the additive you're pimping. All of your 12 posts, since you joined this forum in January, reference it or defend your reference of it.


----------



## imbvl (Mar 14, 2009)

Lo


Sfed2b42 said:


> My main issue I'm having now when I'm driving I have loss off power and the x5 won't accelerate


ss of power and no acceleration are symptoms of a clogged DPF - Diesel Particulate Filter. The design concept is that if you drive it for a long distance at high speed, the DPF will get hot enough that the soot will be burned off of the DPF filter.


----------

